# Paparazzi on Tour 3



## micha03r (15 Dez. 2007)

*NIPS-NIPSLIP-Pokis*

RebeccaLoos 

 XTina 

 PiperPerabo



AbbeyClancy

MargauxHemingway 

 

 



SwainDominique 

 JennyFrost 



NataliePortman 

TracyShaw

RosarioDawson



LohanLindsay 

NicoleScherzinger 



KimberlyWalsh 

 


*on the Beach*

StefaniaOrlando

 

 


SuziPerry

 

 



TracyShaw

 

 





 




VanessaNimmo&Shell Jubin 

 

 

 


 SarahBiasini 





*C-Thru*

JuliaStiles

Aufgehellt 



AleshaDixon 

 

KylaPratt



Alexkingston

 GinaTorres

MichelleRyan 



NaomiRyan 

 OliviaWilde 

KateBeckinsale 



NadineCoyle

TracyShaw 

 RoseMcgowan 



*Zum Schluß noch ein paar Klassiker*

GinaLollobrigida 

 

sind aber keine Paparazzibilder

Jane Birkin und Serge Gainsbourg 

 * All credits goes to original posters*


----------



## stone (17 Dez. 2007)

Super Arbeit.

Klasse, weiter so ....


----------



## WildWolff (17 Dez. 2007)

*danke*


sind ja nette bilder dabei
danke dir
gruss
wildwolff :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jack-the-ripper (20 Dez. 2007)

Viele von denen kenne ich zwar nicht, aber ein großes Dankeschööööön! Genau sowas will man hier sehen. Nicht immer diese "auf dem weg zum...."-Bilder


----------



## werdergeist (21 Dez. 2007)

Vielen Dank, genau sowas sieht Mann gerne. Ist das wirklich Lindsay?


----------



## G!zMo (21 Dez. 2007)

Nice


----------



## hogi (24 Dez. 2007)

Einige nette Bilder, danke.


----------



## Fuchs374 (24 Dez. 2007)

tolle sammlung

thx für die arbeit


----------



## HoBre (14 Jan. 2008)

sehr schöner mix


----------



## canal1 (18 Jan. 2008)

:thumbup:Sehr schöne samlung!!! Vielen Dank


----------



## starliner (9 Dez. 2008)

da waren ja mal andere Bilder im Netz


----------



## karlnietzsche (15 Nov. 2014)

echt toll
hier


----------

